# Γενικά > Αγαπημένα Βιβλία Ψυχολογίας >  Περι φιλοσοφιας

## iwannaaa

Σας συμβαινει οταν μαθαινετε κατι καινουριο πχ εγω διαβαζω τωρα αριστοτελη για το σχολειο να διαβαζετε πχ μια ωρα και μετα αυτο που διαβαζετε να το σκεφτεστε για να το αφομοιωσετε και να μην μπορειτε να συγκεντρωθειτε σε αλλες υποχρεωσεις και να καθυστερειτε? Ειναι φυσικο που οτι καινουριο μαθαινω το περνω αο κριτικη επεξεργασια με αποτελεσμα να με κουραζει αφανταστα?

Εστάλη από SM-J510FN στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## willowfairy

ναι, κι εγω ακριβως ετσι κανω...ισως προερχεται απο τον ενθουσιασμο μιας νεας γνωσης..

----------


## jim7

Ιωάννα παίρνεις αγωγή, ή το παλεύεις;

----------


## iwannaaa

Dumyrox

Εστάλη από SM-J510FN στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## jim7

Aρα είσαι καλά. Κάνε καμμία κίνηση, μην κάθεσαι να ομφαλοσκοπεισαι.

----------


## iwannaaa

Δεν ειμαι καλα.με εχει πιασει παλι μια καταθλιψη και νιωθω κουραση ενω πρεπειβνα διςβασω.

Εστάλη από SM-J510FN στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## jim7

Μην περιμένεις πολλά από τα φάρμακα. Ή θα πέσεις με τα μούτρα και θα τα σπάσεις ή θα κάθεσαι και θα συλλογιεσαι.Καταθλιψη έχω κι εγώ. Μας έχουν δεμένους με λουκάνικα.

----------

